# peppermill #2



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 25, 2008)

From Walnut received in a drawing at my local wood turners meeting. not bad for a buck entry... and theres enough to make another. The top (detail) had some splitting from the end shrinkage and IMHO adds interest.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks good!!

If you display it at a craft show, put a little pepper in it.

People will first turn it over and look at the bottom (I have no idea why), then they will turn the top.  SHOCKS the heck out of them if pepper comes out. AND, it gives you the opportunity to explain how the grind is adjustable (seems some WalMart models don't have this feature).  You'll have MANY conversations before you sell it (priced at $50 or over), but SOME of those people will be back in future shows.

FWIW


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice i really like the shape!!!![8D]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Looks good!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ed. I have it sold already for $50.00,as it is my 2nd mill but first 10" size. I will charge mor from now on as it takes more skill and time than the 6" did.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 25, 2008)

"Going rate" on the internet is about $1 per inch.

6"=$60
10"=$100

Usually for laminated exotic woods, however.
I try to stay between $40 and $70, except for laminates, where I am about 15% lower than the above numbers.  I don't sell a LOT, but I don't want to MAKE a LOT of them - that hole is a pain!!!


----------



## R2 (Jan 25, 2008)

nifty grinder. Good use of the cracking as a feature.[]
Ed; when I went to school 6x$1 was $6.00!![}]


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 25, 2008)

OOOOOOPPPPPPsss
Revise that to $10 an inch
THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 25, 2008)

Ed are you starting the weekend party early?[][}][)]

Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> 
> Ed are you starting the weekend party early?[][}][)]
> 
> Mike



Believe it or not, I am deep in calculations regarding the true cost per copy of a color copy, based on actual yields of the required supplies as well as the TRUE anticipated image area, instead of the "industry accepted" 5% that will never happen in real life, with color.

Aren't you SORRY you asked???[)][)][)]


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeppers I sure am.

Good Luck finding your answer to that Ed.[8D]

Mike


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doddman70_
> 
> Very nice i really like the shape!!!![8D]



Ditto.  That is a very nicely shaped mill.  Clean lines, good form.

badger


----------



## johncrane (Jan 25, 2008)

Top job Glenn!


----------



## Charles (Jan 25, 2008)

Really LOVE IT!!


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats. Nice looking. I like the shape you gave it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Looks good!!
> 
> ...


Second the motion.. a little pepper seems to legitamize (if such a word) the pepper mill... I also buy a bottle of pepper corns at Wallyworld and repackage into little plastic envelopes... about 2 tsp each.. and give that with each peppermill I sell.  

This also gives you opportunity to "test" the mill and make sure it works...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> "Going rate" on the internet is about $1 per inch.
> 
> ...



Ed, the end results are worth the pain... you know "no pain, no gain"

Actually, pricing is about right.. I don't make the standards with the kurl knob on top.. I prefer the Crush Grind because I can be more creative (Read that as "not having to be exact with my measurements )  and I price about like your suggestion, but will add for more exotic woods..  I just wholesaled about 10 or 15 recently and got about $35 - $50 per each.. 

I also stopped doing the 3 different sizes for the body that directions call for... I cut the bottom at 1 3/4 so you can reach up and adjust the grind, the switch to the 1 15/16 for the body of the grinder, then just cut all the way through with that bit... directions call for dropping down to a 1 1/16 or some such size.. my way gives more volume for the pepper.  I cut a tenon in the top to fit down into the body and keep it from wobbling around.
I've done that on the few "standard" - (Knurly Knob styles) so as to give the mill a more substantial feel.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 26, 2008)

Glenn,
All of my posting, I still never complimented you on the mill.. it's beautiful and I like the use of the "crack" accent.. I like the sleek modern shape too.. I think a simpler shape shows off the wood more than one with all the grooves and beads does.. very very nicely done..


----------



## arioux (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi,

Very nice work, i like the shape very much too.  Do you have to finish the interior of do you leave it just plain wood?

Alfred


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 26, 2008)

Glenn, Very nice.  Still like the 1st.  This one is more sleek.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


    I smooth it out as best I can, though I didnt use anything as a finish inside. It is only my second mill and I am still learning, if someone uses an interior finish, I'd like to know. Dont know what is worse, dust from the finish or from the wood coming out with the pepper as I am sure the pepper corns will work either off while being ground.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 27, 2008)

Glenn,
On some of my mills I spray a water based varethane inside... just use a rattle can and try to make sure I cover well.. the water base doesn't impart so much of a paint smell... if you use oil base, you need to let it air for a week or two to get the smell out... I don't spray all of them, mostly the spalted woods and cedars..


----------

